# Bosc monitor rescue



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Had to call to Bryn Vets in Wigan on Thursday to pick up a Bosc which someone had found in their garden. Took it to my vets at pennine Vets for a check up as I knew he was dehydrated, suffering from calcium deficiency, old broken bones in his pelvis and his man bits hanging out through they could be popped back. Vet said the usual TLC should be given and if he survives then a little op would be needed on his manhood.
The monior has a curved spine, a squiggly tail, a limp from the broken pelvis.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Awww poor thing.. he looks lovely though.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thnk I'm falling in love with him


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

aww he looks gorgeous though...you do such a good job


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

awwww yer he does look stunning 
goodluck on getting him back to his normal self
manda xx


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Poor little guy. He looks lovely and so calm to say hes been through all that. hope he gets back to being healthy soon. I wonder if hes escaped or if hes been dumped


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

With the state of the neglect the vet thinks hes been dumped.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Poor thing, there seams to be alot of unwanted boscs about these days. I wish people would read up and make sure they know what their getting into before they buy one and not just see one in a shop and think aww thats cute or get one just to impress their mates.


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

looks lovely i hope the bosc will be okay


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

*aaw*

I think Boscs are gorgeous and that old man looks no exception,,,wat a shame he had such a rough time xxxx


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

awww hes lovely.
people are such cowards arent they?
good luck nursing him back to health.
are u looking to rehome him now or once he is all better inc op?
merely curious
dean


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

boscs can be a bit clumsy an have a good rampage when given the oppurtunity though, the can cause alot of damge to ur property and themselves if they happen to get out when u dont what them to. The stress itself from escaping an realising he doesnt have the things he needs could cause him to be a bit jittery an he couldve fell quite easily, Don doesnt tend to climb down off things, he just flops down :lol: 

That bosc looks lovely though, u should anme him as he could quite possibly be with u a while! If only it had been female, i wouldve loved to have a go at taking it on when it was healthy


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

lol thinking about it, there was a guy a while back desperate to get rid of a bosc in blackburn which isnt too far away, perhaps it couldve come from far away to get to u, perhaps it was fate hehe.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

glad it went the opposite way then . i dont think i like the thought of going out to the bin and finding a bosc running after me lol


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Nah the vets in wigan have a fair idea where it came from but sadly he didnt register.
I've named him squiggle cos of his crimped tail.
He seems to be doing ok, I have been oushing fluids and tonight he ended up biting me dueing the process which was a brilliant sign.  He also ate a nice soaked mouse covered in calcim. Just hope its not the caml before the storm so to speak.
As for rehoming... well i can't think about that for now, however he would be welcome to stay.
My main concern is improving his health, but will keep you all updated.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

what was the bite like


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Lol just a nip. He made me bleed a little but nothing major. If he wanted to do more damage he sure could of done.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

well hes eating, pooing, weeing and all the normal reactions. YAY! I am so happy as this is looking freaking great!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Thats brilliant news. I get the feeling youve fell in love and are going to keep him


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Certainly fell in love but unsure if he is staying.
The problem I face is that if i fall in love with every reptile who had a crap prevous life the i'd be over run so to speak.
However i am considering rehoming and if anyone who is interested in rehoming squiggle then contact me. I will be inspecting homes and setups along with the necessary paperwork. 
He is a freakin cutie though LOL.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow think I can say hes doing great! If anyone is intersted in giving a home to this special guy then let me know.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

if only. i wish i had room for loads :lol:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

hehehehe i know what ya mean


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

one day i would love to try out a couple of boscs living all together but not going to try it with Donny, would rather get a few new babies from different clutches and start them afresh together. hope squiggly wiggle gets a good new home, have u thought to advertise in case he has escaped rather than being dumped? i know if Don escape i wouldnt advertise he went missing just in case ppl were a bit nasty about my carelessness!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Advertised the first day we got him but he wont be going back there regardless. With what my vet has said they should be prosecuted.
A good home for him is ideal but I want to feed him a little first. Then would need to do the necessary checks on the rehoming etc, so it would take some time to organise, but hes doing ok and thats all that matters.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

how big is he? he looks like he'd be the same size as don.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Roughly 2.5ft but thats just a guess abd including his wrinkly tail


----------

